# lpg how many litres in a kg?



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

have decided against gaslow refillables cos i can only fit 2 x 6kg in locker of new van.

want to have lpg tank but i always cross channel via the tunnel. they have a maximum tank size of 47kg. tanks are listed by litres.

have googled and am totally mindboggled by the stats i've found but can't find how many litres = 1kg.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I think it is about 2.5litres


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

1 litre water = 1kilogram

Not sure that is any help to you though :wink:


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

*answer is 2ish*

despite first search on eurotunnel site returning 'no trace', before i posted this, have found answer on eurotunnel site 47kg = 93 litres.

anyone still looking stop. thanks bigfoot.

helenb - 1kg of elephant dung = a big bucketful


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

It must be quite difficult to measure gas in litres  
Any way it looks as if 1kg = 2 litres ( approx ) useful to remember that, you never know when it will come in handy  
I suppose if you buy it at a petrol station it would come in litres, does anyone know?
Phil.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

LPG for my landrover used to come in litres, so I guess so.

Know nothing about elephant dung, actually on second thoughts don't suppose it would be a big bucket our FYM is quite dense, especially when standing under a cow in the parlour pit, or should that be I am dense for standing in the wrong place


----------



## 93295 (May 1, 2005)

being fairly ancient........I am not into kilos and litres.....


Pounds and ounces.......that is the british way.


A gallon of water weighs 10Lbs....dependant upon (of course) temperature.

...Hot water weighs less than cold........for a given volume......

Hmm........??

Lpg......weighs less than water.....red wine is fractionally heavier than water.


My wine glass is now empty.......and weighs heavy upon my mind.


Therefore the answer is, always have at least two bottles in the wine rack on a friday night.


It's pretty basic stuff really......where on earth were you lot educated ?


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

never mind jondeau forget the wine and get the staff to bring your cocoa.

i take it you, in the british way, won't agree with these suggestions:-

let's become a republic

dump the pound and bring on the euro

drive on the right ( suggest vehs over 3.5 tonnes change at midnight and vehs under 3.5 tonnes change at midday)

turn all churches/mosques etc into MH aires de service

put frogs legs & escargots on school dinner menu

add garlic to the batter mix for fish & chips

outlaw queuing

chill real ale

the making of soap operas and reading the sun to become capital offences

pass the cocoa


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

smifee for president!!! :wav: 

8)


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

thanks twooks

well it was thanks and then angie said "president of what. the hampshire toilet cleaners association?"

i thought that was a bit harsh and then she said "you qualify. you're full of ****"

who said repartee is a dying art?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

perhaps angie's missed her way, she should go into politics, and try telling that to the current 600 and odd [very] members plus the mob on the red seats however many there currently are!

ok rant over am going for a healing cuppa!
and to browse through my bitd, bats, bobs, and brochures of things to come .. in May... only errmmm 111 days to go. 
give or take the occasional long weekend!

8)

bitd ???????? bits you fool bits!


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The calculation is .51Kg per litre.

Do Check whethor the Maximum Tank size (capacity) is stated OR the maximum Gas weight these are to entirely different things. 

LPG tanks are only filled to 80 % by volume ie if the Maximum gas is 47Kg then the maximum tank size would be 58.75 KG or 29 Litres.

If its the Maximum tank size then in reality the total gas carried in a full tank will be 37.6 KG or 18.8 Litres


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

Hi George
Youve really confused me now.

0.51kg/Ltr yet 58.75 eq 29Ltr

What do you mean?
Mike


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Mike 

Tanks should only be filled to 80 %


George


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Phil
The reason LPG comes in litres at filling stations and not kilogrammes is because when it is delivered through the nozzle it is liquid, hence the name Liquified Petroleum Gas.
It only becomes gas vapour after it as passed through the regulator and is allowed to expand.
Regards Eddie.


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

so basically with an 80 ltr tank I cannot take my Blod thru the chunnel. is that correct?


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas Bottles*

Hi,
I had a gas bottle fitted by M.T.H. Autogas in 2004, after phoning around a few places, I found not all gas bottles are the same size, the one I had fitted was 300mm Dia, a 23 Ltr bottle and I think was 13kg, I phoned 2 other places but they had bottles of 320mm, my gas locker was only 310mm, the cost of my first fill up was £10. 
All the best, and have fun,
CR


----------



## 90168 (May 1, 2005)

George


> The calculation is .51Kg per litre.
> 
> Do Check whethor the Maximum Tank size (capacity) is stated OR the maximum Gas weight these are to entirely different things.
> 
> ...


Sorry but you've done your maths wrong 

Propane has a specific gravity of almost 2 (1.9something actuallly), therefore you are close in that 1 litre of propane is 0.51 Kg, but then a 47Kilo bottle will contain 92 litres of propane, therefore on the 80% rule you would have to have 58.75 Kg tank which when 80% full would contain 92 litres of lpg not as you say 29 litres.

Also re this 


> If its the Maximum tank size then in reality the total gas carried in a full tank will be 37.6 KG or 18.8 Litres


 the total gas carried in a full 47kg tank filled to 80% will be 73.7 litres not 18.8 litres.

Think you may have multiplied where you should have divided??? 

Charlie


----------



## 93295 (May 1, 2005)

smifee said:


> never mind jondeau forget the wine and get the staff to bring your cocoa.
> 
> i take it you, in the british way, won't agree with these suggestions:-
> 
> pass the cocoa


Actually smiffee I totally agree with all your suggestions.......I have only one query, what on earth is cocoa ?


----------



## 93295 (May 1, 2005)

errr.......

Sorry about the duplication, but I'm still having problems posting stuff on here.....

It's probably me...I'll have to get some new bigger glasses......I have to keep stopping and refilling the old ones.


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charlie (CJT)

Yes I state the right ratio then calculate it backwards in te restof post.

The .51Kg per litre is from and industry website so should be accurate.

George

PS your new vans coming on nicely.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie, sorry I missed your post but do you know what a smiley is??
Phil.


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello Phil



Phil905 said:


> Hi Eddie, sorry I missed your post but do you know what a smiley is??
> Phil.


No, is it relevant? Regards Eddie


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Eddie, No, obviously not. I'm well known for asking stupid questions and giving stupid answers. Sorry and all that. :x 
Phil.


----------



## 93652 (May 1, 2005)

Hi the waters are now clearing and we now have some understanding of the original question,
So what I would like to know is this,, I am looking to purchase a tank for running leisure equip only and the size of this tank is200mm dia x 550mm L, what would be the capacity in Ltr / kg ?

Ta Mike


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Probably about three and a half litres. But it's over 50 years since I did any maths.
Phil.
ps thinking about it a bit more it's more likely around 17 litres but it's getting a bit late, I expect someone in the morning will provide a more accurate guesstimate as we don't actually know the internal dimensions, or do we??
P.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

http://www.e-lpg.com/lp_gas.asp


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

I have just fitted a bulk 55 litre tank to our MH

Figures herewith :-

55 litre tank at 80% full will hold 44 litres of LPG. The density of LPG at 15-20 °C is 505 kg/m3 so this makes 22.2 Kg of liquid Gas.

Or to put it another way Liquid gas is about half the weight of water!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

That ties up quite nicely with what George T said earlier that 1 litre = 0.51kg. So 44 x 0.51 = 22.44. Water is 1 litre = 1kg I think.


----------

